# Visual Basic > Xamarin >  Update UI Live Xamarin

## vuyiswamb

Good Day All

i have an app with similar functionality as Twitter and Facebook. in the app a user can like a post . which means when a user tabs the like button , it will update on the db that this post has been liked by User X and the increase of likes will show e.g Likes 1.

Now my here is my scenario

User X likes a post from [device 1]

and User X2 must be able to see the likes increase from [device 2]

How can i achieve that ?

----------


## digitalShaman

> it will update on the db that this post has been liked


Is your db on a server that both devices use? It needs to be.

Or was your question related to push notifications?

----------

